# Bath Time???



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I asked my wife for ideas on cleaning my decoys before putting them into summer storage. (not exactly what I had in mind)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahaha thats great, :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: Love it!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i have never washed my decoys that i have had for 6 years.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Does that make them better than ones that are not washed?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

you only have 3 decoys? im sorry man


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I get told I take better care of my decoys than I do my g/f.... She'll just never understand! haha, great pic


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Soap Bubbles, A Bathtub and Goose decoys. I just got a Woody :beer:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> Does that make them better than ones that are not washed?


Yes it does. A decoy without blood on it cannot be trusted.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Yes it does. A decoy without blood on it cannot be trusted.


Blood good, mud bad! Heck I take a bath with mine!


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is how we do it.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Non glare finish


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

sweet!!!!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So did you charge each of them $.25???


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hmm.. Never washed a decoy before. I suppose I will after snow season though.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

oh i lied. I take a wash cloth to the cheek patches once a year. My bad.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

So do you and your wife plan on having anymore!?!?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

3 or 4 dozen would be nice!!!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well then you are gonna start having to take out the gardan hose!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

dont you worry about the uv rays from the soap.. i heard thats a no no when it comes to decoys. just warm water should be good


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Its the same non-uv soap I use on my bow hunting clothes. Not too worried. 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> A decoy without blood on it cannot be trusted.


I agree. Most of my dekes look like someone wiped their azz with them. Blood and guts add character to any decoy. :beer:


----------

